# Skin Tags



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 12, 2015)

Congenital/Accessory skin tags come up as Q82.8.  But our ICD9 code for skin tags traces back to L91, for hypertrophic lesions.

Congenital = present since birth

I would imagine L91 codes would signal that a 23 year old woman has had 10 just pop up.  

Can someone clarify these a bit better for me, or am I correct in my description?  Are my codes accurate?


----------



## nkrush12 (Oct 12, 2015)

I had asked the same question to one of our dermatologist. The vast majority of patients with skin tags are not congenital in our practice. He agrees that skin tags are hypertrophic and we have been using *L91.8 *with R23.8 (if irritated)

Hope this helps.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 12, 2015)

That does.  I felt like I was explaining it well, but was worried that I wasn't.  I think I've got it cleared up in the office now.  Thank you for your quick reply!


----------

